# Male OR Female jack dempsey



## Rookie202 (Dec 17, 2016)

I Just got into fish! I picked this one up and a lot of people tell me it's a male then others say female.. some advice would be great! Let me know if you need more pictures.. how the F do I post pictures on here?


----------



## Rookie202 (Dec 17, 2016)

[img[/img]


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

That's a female


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

To explain, the heavy blue markings on the chin and lower gill cover are indicators of female sex. The lighter blue spots on the body, as well as the rounded dorsal and anal fins just complete the usual points for identifying a female.


----------



## Rookie202 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I wounder why my electric blue Jack is so afraid of her then? I figured it was because it was a male and took over the tank as his own. Or is it because she's a lot bigger then him? I'll post a picture of my Electric blue Jack that I believe is a male.. they are in a 55 gallon tank so I figure it's not a space issue? He won't even go down by her he's been staying up top


----------



## Rookie202 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Rookie202 (Dec 17, 2016)

The behavior is random.. small moment's where they swim next to each other then the female blue Jack chases away the blue jack Electric to a corner and scares him off.. should I separate them? The female is new to the tank.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Females prefer that the male is at least their size, usually they like a bigger mate. Most likely she's put off by his smaller size for now. I would consider separating them until the male gets some more size on him. That's a pretty big female, she may also be getting a bit old for breeding.


----------

